# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Люди научатся звонить силой мысли

## Irina

*Люди научатся звонить силой мысли*

*ВАШИНГТОН, 20 августа. Ученые разрабатывают новейшее приложение, которое позволит совершать звонки силой мысли.*

Как передает портал «Популярная механика», приложение ThinkContacts использует данные об электрической активности мозга, чтобы выбрать нужного человека в списке контактов и позвонить ему. Система использует гарнитуру NeuroSky, в которую интегрирован миниатюрный электроэнцефалограф, получающий данные об электрической активности определенных областей коры головного мозга. Эта информация передается на телефон по беспроводной Bluetooth-связи, и специальное ПО анализирует их.

Пока что все не слишком удобно: «сила мысли» позволяет вам перелистывать список контактов. Датчик способен различить лишь более «расслабленное» или «сосредоточенное» состояние ума. Вам следует научиться их контролировать, и в первом случае телефон будет перелистывать список контактов назад, а во втором – вперед.

Приложение разрабатывается для платформы Nokia Maemo и пока что далеко от финальной версии. Подразумевается, что оно будет необходимым не для широкого рынка, а для людей с ограниченной подвижностью. Но ведь это только начало. В будущем, мы уверены, подобные решения завоюют и обычные массы вполне здоровых пользователей.

----------


## Sanych

В общем в итоге как в "Планета орхидей" скоро станем.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну вот, совсем уже. Уже лень пальцами по кнопкам пробежаться.

----------


## Sanych

Скоро и кнопки на пузе будут, что бы мобилу не забывать 
А может и ещё где в другом месте, что бы веселее было пробежаться

----------

